# blue fish at three mile



## sylntghost (Jan 13, 2013)

Well after months of creeping on here i decided to join. I just recently got into kayak fishing and let me say im hooked!! I own a wilderness system ride 115. I got it for a steal but as I have come to find out i want a hobie! But enough here is the report. My brother and I went out to Three mile last couple of weeks and have been tearing up the blues. All fish were caught on artificial baits. The baits were paddle tail saltwater assassin on a 1/2 bomber jig head. Colors we used were white, and chicken on a chain. We didnt let the bait sink as soon as it hit the water we started reelin. As to where on three mile lol you have to find for yourself. But anyway here are some pictures of the spoils of war i hope to be posting alot and making some friends on here. I hope this helps anyone!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, Congrats.

Kevin


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. I want to try smoking some blues. I'll have to head out there and find them.


----------



## sylntghost (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks PBTH ! its been great you could easily limit out in a couple hours.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome aboard, it is an awsome forum, i am not a yaker yet, but i can see how i would be if i was there full time!! Great pics! GG


----------



## sylntghost (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks ghost! yak fishing is the most fun fishing i have ever had!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always liked catching bluefish as long as they are BIG. A lot of people don't like eating them, but they are good if you prepare them the right way.


----------



## sylntghost (Jan 13, 2013)

I love me some fried blues! They do have a stronger taste with that blood line in em, but i just dont bother with it. they tatse just fine with some ketchup. Heck as i speak i got the plate next to me with some fresh fried blue!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to eat ,smoked ,baked fried......................


----------



## covia (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Ghost,

You sent message about yak fishing. I got everything I need but the yak. I'm working on that as I write. How long you been into it?


----------



## sylntghost (Jan 13, 2013)

Man i been fishing since I was little but Have been yak fishing only for a couple months now


----------

